# In case anyone missed it - PMT remedy



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

I know I already posted this as an update - but this is just too awesome for any ladies suffering PMT to miss. I have been using the remedies liquorice root, agnus castus and siberian ginseng for the past month and my PMT symptoms were way reduced - I mean honestly I am amazed at the difference (and so is poor old long-suffering dh!) Just wanted to share it - cos anything that helps, right?
Bernie xxx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Where do you buy them, please?! And how much of each do you take/how often?!!

xx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

I got mine from Holland & Barrett - brand name Herbal Authority and 'Good n Natural' . 
The Siberian ginseng and agnus castus are both tinctures and come with droppers. I take one squirt morning and night in a little water. The liquorice root comes as 420mg capsules and I just swallow two of them morning and night. But it is possible to open them up and empty the powder into a cup - add hot water abd you have a yummy liquorice drink. The recommended doasages are on the bottles. I hope that helps - and if you do try it I'd love to know if it makes a difference. 
Bernie x


----------

